# Resin question..



## Mkorish (Aug 24, 2021)

Ok I've been using total boat resin for my resin/high bred pen blanks but it does get costly.

 Are there any good resin suggestions that don't break the bank?

 I do this has a hobby mostly but do like to sell them.

Thanks....


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 24, 2021)

I use Alumilite Clear Sliw for most of my casting. I see that your resin is an Epoxy Resin so they’re not exactly the same. I like the Clear Slow over the Epoxy Resins but I’m sure there will be some that disagree.


----------



## eteska (Aug 24, 2021)

Mkorish said:


> Ok I've been using total boat resin for my resin/high bred pen blanks but it does get costly.
> 
> Are there any good resin suggestions that don't break the bank?
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor (we’ll sort of. Closest I have seen on this site) While I have not done tons of casting I have successfully used epoxy from the epoxy resin store. I have bought it both on Amazon and directly. I will  double check which type I used when I get home.


----------



## eteska (Aug 24, 2021)

eteska said:


> Hello neighbor (we’ll sort of. Closest I have seen on this site) While I have not done tons of casting I have successfully used epoxy from the epoxy resin store. I have bought it both on Amazon and directly. I will  double check which type I used when I get home.


I double checked and I have used the general use version. 

The good.. it’s cheap $85 for the two gallon kit. Have had zero issues the pigments I have tried so far. (Mica powder and alcohol inks).  It has adhered to every thing that I have tried it with. 

The bad.. it is slow to set up. I leave it in the pressure pot a minimum of 24 hours often longer. I struggle to get much color separation. It does not take thread well or at all.

The company recommends max 1/2 inch pours. I’m not always good at following directions and have poured 2” blocks successfully but it takes even longer to fully cure. I typically wait about a week before cutting and turning. 

I am certain there other “better” products out there. But it all depends on what you are looking for. I was looking for dirt cheap to experiment with techniques and crazy ideas that popped into my head. 

If you have any questions or would like to see some of the results let me know.


----------



## Mkorish (Aug 24, 2021)

eteska said:


> I double checked and I have used the general use version.
> 
> The good.. it’s cheap $85 for the two gallon kit. Have had zero issues the pigments I have tried so far. (Mica powder and alcohol inks).  It has adhered to every thing that I have tried it with.
> 
> ...


That would be great to see some. I like pen turning because it doesn't take days to do.


----------



## eteska (Aug 24, 2021)

Here are some different pens made with that epoxy. Epoxy with mica powder. Label cast. “Worthless” wood. 3D printed mold filled with epoxy. And imbedded object. Also included the last couple blocks that I haven’t cut up yet.


----------



## Mkorish (Aug 24, 2021)

eteska said:


> Here are some different pens made with that epoxy. Epoxy with mica powder. Label cast. “Worthless” wood. 3D printed mold filled with epoxy. And imbedded object. Also included the last couple blocks that I haven’t cut up yet.


Those look good...


----------



## MrKugelschreiber (Aug 25, 2021)

Liquid Diamonds works great for me and I have used Alumilite and Royal Palm.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Aug 25, 2021)

The way to get good resin cheap is simply bulk discount... Going to a cheaper product usually means you're giving up something. Could be that it'll yellow faster, it's not as strong, etc. Epoxy in general is going to yellow pretty quick without UV stabilizer and there's a cost to have that chemical added for the manufacturer. I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't sacrifice the quality of your product to save a buck.

Someone mentioned Royal Palm so it's probably worth mentioning that the company was purchased by Mike Hardin that owns Stadium Pen Blanks. He's brought it back to the market as JB Royal resin and it's on his website: https://stadiumpenblanks.com/ 

We primarily use Alumilite urethane in our casting but sometimes use some more industrial ones that cost 50-60% more than Alumilite. Good performance usually costs money.


----------



## Larryreitz (Aug 25, 2021)

You might want to have a look at this video comparing different casting resins.  
The difference between epoxy, polyurethane, and resin​https://www.youtube.com › watch







Preview



5:00
In this _video_, Jordan explains the scientific differences between epoxy and polyurethanes - both _types of_ ...
YouTube · Alumilite Mold Making & Casting Materials · Oct 6, 2020







8 key moments in this video


----------

